# Kearney & Trecker 2H, with tooling, $3000, Northern California



## old_dave (Oct 8, 2019)

FS Kearney & Trecker 2H horizontal mill

Asking $3000, includes lots of tooling. Please see linked craigslist ad for pictures, details, and contact information:

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/martell-kearney-trecker-horizontal-mill/6985310246.html

A video of this machine may be seen here: 





This machine came from a state university engineering program shop. Proceeds of the sale will support our efforts to preserve Knight Foundry and Machine Shop.

(https://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/antique-machinery-and-history/knight-foundry-112714/)

The machine is located in Jackson, Calif., about 50 miles southeast of Sacramento and 45 miles northeast of Stockton. We can load for local pick-up. Shipping would be extra.

David


----------



## benmychree (Oct 8, 2019)

Too much money!


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 9, 2019)

benmychree said:


> Too much money!


I guessed you would come back with that, John, and you are correct!  Well, it does say "asking" price and the money does go to a very good cause.


----------

